# '03 Frontier Fuse Block Labels Worn Off Underhood



## frontierowner (Oct 1, 2015)

I had a battery drain and determined it was the Blue Fuse closest to the battery in the fuse block under the hood. I can't determine what it is in order to do further checking as the labels are worn off. VG33 engine. The one label is:
AN
TH
H/LAMP 

The one next to that is:
?
LAMP
Can anyone tell me what the labels are supposed to say or take a picture of the top of yours? I'd love to make new ones for the future. Someone before me obviously had problems with it as the fuse was taken out so many times that the connectors are worn and the plastic retainer clip is broke. Yet, they never fixed the problem.

I also have an airbag light on (crew cab model)


----------



## Jpizzi (Oct 1, 2015)

Mines a 2003 but I think it's the same. Good luck


----------

